# Nile Monitor Walks On A Leash



## win231 (May 29, 2022)

I never knew they made leashes to walk a mini dinosaur   
And even when tame, look at the damage those claws do; my hands look like that after playing rough with a cat.


----------



## timoc (May 29, 2022)

Win, if I had one of these critters as a pet, the leash would need to be 3 miles long.


----------

